

Tell HN: I had a revelation yesterday. - clistctrl

Its a cliche, but its true.  You can't fail until you've tried.<p>I started a project a while ago on the side, I was about 90% through until I got burned out from work (and trying to work on the side) and lost steam for both work, and my side project.  I've since regained at least most of my energy.  After I got better though I didn't pick up my side project, I had forgone a conclusion that it was a failure.  Yesterday I opened the old project back open, and it hit me.  How is it a failure if I never even released it.<p>So I went through the project, and made a list of things that I need to do/fix.  Than I made some estimates, and put together a timeline.  The new schedule is less aggressive, I should have breathing room for work and my home life.  So by March 25th I should be done with my MVP.
======
gregoryf
Working on things alone is, well, lonely, and it is easy to let the critic
inside tear you apart before you get anywhere near the finish line. Sometimes
before you even reach the starting line. Probably this is some manifestation
of our subconscious fears of failure, success, being embarrassed, etc.

Kudos to you for working through the low point and I wish you success and,
maybe more importantly, that you persevere and finish your project. Even if it
fails, you'll feel better about it, and it will give you confidence in your
abilities so you can go out and do it again.

------
sagacity
Two thumbs up for you !

Waiting to see your thread here announcing the URL on - or a bit after - March
25. :-)

------
kongqiu
Let us know when it's ready!

